# May / June cycle buddies?



## patbaz

Hi 

I have just done my first injection this evening and was wondering if there was anyone else cycling at the minute.  I am on short protocol this time. 

Thanks
Pat


----------



## smiling angel

Hi pat. I'm 6dp3dt and this is my 4th attempt and I'm thinking its .4th time lucky! Is it your first time?


----------



## smiling angel

Sorry pat I see it's not your first time! Best of luck with it are you up the north?


----------



## gilly80

Hi I'm having my 1st FET this month after 6 fresh cycles so an old hand at this fertility treatment so if anyone has any questions please ask

Gilly xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi smiling angel unfortunately not my first time but feeling very positive. How is the 2ww treating you??  I am indeed up North but a southern girl at heart. I met and fell in love with dh and ended up staying here  

Hi gilly we have been cycle buddies before  good luck with your FET huni. Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Nice to meet you girls and they very best if luck with your treatments. I'm in beacon care in Dublin. I was in the Hari before but am definitely preferring the beacon. Which clinics are ye in?


----------



## patbaz

I am with origin in Belfast this time round. I had a horrible experience with the royal on my last few tx. How are things going for you smiling?


----------



## gilly80

I'm with Serum in greece this time after numerous cycles with GCRM, RFC and Origin. I can't fault their care.

Pat I remember you from before lets hope this is our time.

Smiling Angel how is the 2WW treating you?


----------



## patbaz

Hey gilly. Was it much more expensive going to serum?? It's in Greece isn't it??


----------



## gilly80

I think it worked out a little bit more expensive but it's always the drugs that are dear for me as I need loads of them, we managed to do a 2 week holiday on our last cycle as well so it felt like we were getting value for money lol.

I couldn't praise them enough as they have gotten us further than any clinic here ever has, their approach is different and not once did they have to change my dosage which very other clinic has had to. It felt so much more tailored to me rather than a 1 protocol fits all

xx


----------



## patbaz

That's sounds great gilly. With my work I could never go abroad and dh wouldn't do it so it was always going to be here or nowhere for us. I really hope this is your time huni xx


----------



## gilly80

Thanks Pat, hope you are doing ok x


----------



## patbaz

Yeah I am grand gilly but getting headaches with the stimms this time and not really feeling like anything is happening! But scan booked for Monday morning so that will give us an idea of where I am at. What about you sweetie??


----------



## smiling angel

Hey pat & gilly how's it going? I'm doing ok. Very sick tummy tonight. I ate Indian (not your typical curry house it's all natural ingredients and it takes 45 mins for take away as it's cooked from fresh but full of wind!! My hypnofertility specialist actually recommended eating from this place as it will help clean me out and leave loads of room in my uterus!!

So I'm 8dp3dt and it's getting close for me! My OTD is next Friday but the lab manager in my clinic said I'll get an accurate reading on Monday so fingers crossed for then. No implantation bleed and no major symptoms but feel positive more than I have on any if my cycles. I'm talking to another girl in Ireland who is in a clinic in Prague and she finds it great there also. As long as we like our clinics it makes a big difference to how you feel overall I think. 
I'd say you are looking forward to your scan on Monday pat? I always like that part although I never grow many follicles but.... It only takes one!

Night you two x


----------



## patbaz

Hey smiling not long for you now  I hope this is your time huni. Be careful about testing on Monday because if it's a neg on Monday it will put you on a downer and the. You could get a positive on Friday. It is entirely up to you but just be careful sweetie and good luck!

I am nervous about scan on Monday as I haven't really felt any different up until now. I have a little nausea this morning and had a dull achey feeling in my ovaries last night so something must be happening I am just praying that it's not the dressed ohss again


----------



## smiling angel

Hey pat thanks for the advice. I generally have the positie happen to me where I get positives each time on ivf and then lose them but that's not going to happen this time! It's going to be positive and it will stay  . This time I'm on steroids, Clexane, glucophage, calci chew, progesterone and pregnacare max all to try and hang onto embies. I also had intralipids done and if I get a positive I'm due to have them done again. Had those Chicago tests done and they found loads wrong hence the drugs so I'm as positive as I'm trying to be. 

Gilly I hope fet works for you. A lot if people get positives on frozen transfers because there body hasn't been through as much. It's amazing how the three of us have been down this road so many times isn't it? It's our turn I reckon x


----------



## patbaz

I hope so smiling angel it is about time for us old hands to get a positive outcome


----------



## gilly80

I couldn't agree with you both more. This is our time !!!!!


----------



## smiling angel

How are you hanging in there girls? I'm doing great I think. No bleeding or spotting. Had a few flight AF pains yesterday but nothing since 5pm yesterday. One of my et buddies (there are 3 of us who had transfers the same day on another conversation) got a bfn this morning so I'm routing for her. Her OTD is not till Wed so there is plenty of time for it to change for her. Hope ye are both good x


----------



## patbaz

I am doing good huni. How's you? When's otd? Can't be far away. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Morning ladies, 

Can I butt in  I due to have egg collection on Tuesday, I take my final injection tonight at 11pm  thank goodness,

I am doing a mild ivf in reprofit clinic 2 hours from Prague (was it me you were talking to smiling angel) I have a head like a siv and forget people as I chat and ask questions to so many lol! I have responded to my mild stimms the way I would as if on a full cycle so that can't be a bad thing lol

We have tried a couple different things this time.. Endo scratch and I'm having a medrol shot after et and I have had an endo scratch in gcrm Belfast so in hoping this helps! Plus we are putting back 3 envies  so hopefully 5 th time lucky xx

How are you's doing, I read one of you have headaches with stimms, that was my only symptom and although I felt I had no other symptons to responding, I've done overly well lol so fingers crossed it all looks good on Monday xx


----------



## patbaz

So icsi you mad decision to go with three. Good luck sweetie enjoy your drug free day. What exactly is mild ivf?


----------



## patbaz

Damn auto correct that should've said made


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Lol  

I'm still in limbo it's wrecking my head I am totally chilled about everything else but that is a little niggle... :/ 
I suppose I should just wait until transfer day and see what it is we have to play with!!

Mild ivf is slot easier on your body/eggs. 
Basically I took clomid on day 3to 7 and 75iu off menopur days 3-9 menopur is a lot easier on the eggs.. Then Friday today n tester I have taken cetrotide and then ovitrelle tonight.. It's basically the same thing as ivf but if you over respond or get Ohss it is a better plan to use this, can't beleive no clinic in the uk offer it!! 

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Morning ladies. I'm 11dp3dt and I've got a bfp. I'm extremely cautious and nervous given my history but also trying to be very positive at the same time.  I started testing on 7dp3dt and have bent getting positives every day (did 5 tests so far!!). They are all the first response which detect small amounts of HCG. Really hope this is my time x am 39 in August so want this do bad xx


----------



## patbaz

Smiling angel I am delighted for you. Congratulations huni. Whoop whoop xx


----------



## smiling angel

Thanks Pat so many butterflies in my tummy x


----------



## patbaz

I am sure you are dancing 

My scan didn't go great this morning so I had more bloods done and now waiting for a phone all to see what they are upping my dose to. Keep your fingers crossed for me x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Ohh congrats smiling angel  big hugs on this joyous news for you, it is your time just relax and enjoy your pregnancy xxx

Sorry to hear about this morning for you patbaz have you heard any news just yet! Let's hope a little extra meds is the pick me up you need xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ICSI they have doubled my dose so fingers crossed that gets things moving


----------



## smiling angel

Keeping everything crossed for you Pat x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Yaaay oh fingers crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks girls x


----------



## gilly80

Smiling Angel congratulations on your BFP, keep positive things will work out!!

Pat I'm glad that they are on top of your drugs and this will get things moving for you...

Hi Icis how are you?

Well I'm nearly packed and ready for the off, leaving the house around 2.30am to drive down to dublin!!!!

Gilly xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Gilly, 

Just a wee good luck message thinking of you! Big hugs and prayers xx

I'm good all bathed and relaxing now before the morning I will keep you's posted how many eggs I hopefully get, fingers x'd there's enough to fill a basket lol!

Good luck xx


----------



## patbaz

Gilly good luck for your journey tomorrow sweetie

ICSI I hope all goes well for you tomorrow huni xx


----------



## Limbo2

Hi ladies, hope it's ok to join you all!   


Smiling angel, big congrats on your bfp, delighted for you!


gilly80, hope you have a safe journey & best of luck!


Icsi, good luck for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you!


Patzbaz, hope you're doing ok and that doubling your dose does the trick for you. When will you have another scan to check how things are going?


Afm, this is my second cycle of ICSI, the first one was my NHS go in October of last year. All went well, but resulted in a bfn. We're with Origin this time and started treatment on Easter Tuesday. My meds are different this cycle and I'm struggling a bit more than the last time. I felt great while down regulating on the nasal sprays last time but this time I've had suprefact injections which have made me sooo hormonal & grumpy! I've been stimming since last Thursday with menopur (450mg due to low AMH levels) and the headaches are unbelievable! 
Maybe you just forget how hard your previous cycle was or maybe you approach your first cycle with great optimism and positivity, but this time feels so different, so much harder. I need to work on the positive thinking!!   
On the plus side, I've been having maya massage and taking all my vitamins etc and had the endometrial scratch done too, so fingers crossed this is our time. 
I'm back at origin in the morning for a scan to check how I'm responding to the stimms, so hoping all is well. When I was there last week the dr saw an endometrioma on one of my ovaries, so I'm hoping it doesn't affect the amount of eggs I get as, with a low AMH, they're a bit scarce as it is! Lol. 


It's great to have somewhere to chat to others in the same situation, very few people know we're having treatment this time. 


Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Are you heading to Greece Gilly? Best if luck if this is your fet x thanks for the congrats. 

Welcome Limbo and the very best of luck x


----------



## patbaz

Hey limbo I am also in origin this time  I hope all goes well for you huni xx. Good luck for your scan this morning. My next one is tomorrow morning but having upped my dose I already feel different so I think that's a good sign. Let us know how you get on x

Gilly I hope you arrived safe and sound x

ICSI good luck for today I will be waiting to hear how you got on x

Smiling I hope you are still dancing xx


----------



## smiling angel

Good luck icsi for today and hope the feelings all turn out to be mega positive ones pat x

Afm I've turned into a psycho pregnancy test lady and can't stop doing them as I'm so scared. Have done 7 since Friday including one this morning! They are still saying bfp xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Thankyou ladies just waiting to get taking into the egg collection room now eakkkk

Smiling angel I think that's normal lol there is a lady who has done over 100 tests since last Thursday lol so so far you are still in the 'normal' category lol
Massive congrats again xxx

Sorry for no personals.. Will let you's no how I get on.. Gods with the scans today's folks fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Limbo2

Thanks for the welcome girls   


Good luck ICSI!   
Smiling angel, I don't blame you, I think I would keep on testing too!    
Hi patzbaz, maybe we'll bump into each other in the waiting room some of these days! Glad you're feeling different now you've upped your dose, hopefully your scan tomorrow morning will show lots of lovely follicles. Good luck   


Afm, all went well with my scan this morning. Before he scanned me the dr said he wasn't expecting to see much at this stage, but then said the lining of the womb was thickening nicely and there are 5 follicles on each ovary, so signs of response already. So relieved! I'm back on Saturday for another scan. The pace is starting to quicken a bit now! 
Xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Limbo that's excellent news ... Such a buzz when you get good news you weren't expecting,

We got 7 eggs this morning, because it was mini ivf the dr expected 2/3 so super chuffed and already 6 have matured nicely  

Thank goodness xx


----------



## patbaz

Whoop whoop ICSI excellent news lets hope dh swimmers and your eggies get jiggy with it in the love lab  x


----------



## smiling angel

Excellent icsi!! That's super and you seem in great form also x

Limbo that's super. Don't think that mini ivf is in the south yet? Sounds great. Let those follies keep growing xx


----------



## patbaz

Scan in the morning girls say a prayer for me please that things are growing xx


----------



## smiling angel

for patbatz x


----------



## patbaz

smiling angel thanks x


----------



## smiling angel

Let us know how you do x


----------



## Limbo2

Brilliant news ICSI!   that all is going well in the lab!!


Hope all went well with your scan this morning patzbaz   
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks limbo scan went well thank God  

How are you doing huni??


----------



## Limbo2

Yayy! That's great news patzbaz! So pleased for you!  


I'm doing good, thanks. I think having the scan yesterday helped put my mind at ease that there's something happening, so I feel a bit more relaxed. Hopefully only another week of stimming to go - fingers crossed  .
Do you have a date for your ec yet? 
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Hey limbo looks like ec is gonna be on Monday 19th so only a few more sleeps 

I went to bed early because I was knackered and now I can't sleep bloody Sod's law


----------



## Limbo2

Only a few more sleeps indeed! It'll be here before you know it! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.   
I'm not a great sleeper, so I feel for you not being able to sleep    
A bit of Zita West helps me go over!
Xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Morning ladies

So happy to read that your scans are coming along nicely n your e/c is as soon as Monday patbaz eakkkkkkk 

Regarding sleep eaughhhh I can't wait to get home to my own bed! This hotel is lovely but the trams finish late at night n start early  need my home comforts lol

We have 6 beautiful embryos thank god with transfer tomora at half 12! The clinic are giving me another shot of stuff called medrol when he puts then in! It shuts down my immune system so nothing can attack the embies... Please please please work 

Hope you's have a lovely day xx


----------



## patbaz

Great news about your embies ICSI I hope they snuggle in tight when they do et tomorrow


----------



## smiling angel

Best of luck icsi x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Hey ladies 

How is everyone today any updates on your scans ect..

I am now officially pupo  2 grade 1 excellent looking embies onboard so now the waiting and relaxing begins xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats icsi that's great! I'm happy out got my blood results back and beta HCG has gone up to 1323 so more than doubled in 2 days


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Oh my goodness that's fantastic  
Is there more than one little rascal lol 

Very happy for you indeed xx


----------



## patbaz

Could be twinnies smiling 

ICSI congrats on being PUPO huni sounds like you have two little fighters there. I am in for a scan in the morning so hope all goes well for ec on Monday


----------



## Limbo2

Icsi, well done you! That's great news, hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you. Take it easy!   
Smiling angel, I'm sure you're over the moon! Delighted for you.   
Patzbaz, good luck for tomorrow, hope you get the go ahead for egg collection on Monday.    I'm in for a scan in the morning too and will hopefully find out when I'm having ec. I reckon it might be Wednesday, based on my last cycle. 


Have a great weekend, girls!


----------



## patbaz

Limbo fingers crossed all goes well for you x


----------



## smiling angel

Well I did have 2 transferred so you just never know!!!   

Best of luck with your scan limbo and patbatz

Congrats icsi x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Thanks ladies  

For some reason I am unusually calm n not stressing! Been chillaxing in the hotel today n slept for an hour n half after transfer! Got the medrol shot after transfer n it's giving me awfully sore/heavy feeling legs :/ bit uncomfortable but hope it's gone by tomora

Limbo n patbaz good luck for the scans let's hope there's plenty off eggies 

I hope to follow in your footsteps soon smiling angel 🙏🙏🙏 

Have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Icsi I feel more relaxed this time too and I think that this can only be a good thing. Enjoy your rest and congrats again on being PUPO x


----------



## patbaz

No ec for me on monad follies too small back for another scan on Monday. Gutted


----------



## Limbo2

Awk patzbaz, sorry to hear that  
Hopefully an extra couple of days will make all the difference and the follies will be the right size come Monday. I know it's disheartening, though, when you have timescales in mind and things are delayed    This really is a rollercoaster we're on. Hope you feel a bit brighter this evening. 


I had a bit of a day of it myself. After feeling so positive and calm yesterday, I lost it this morning. Drove to the clinic this morning with the tears tripping me    We were then kept waiting ages before I was called, which didn't help, then the dr said he thinks they'll only be able to access one ovary at ec. I've to go back on Monday for another scan and a date for ec (hopefully!). So, cue more tears when I came out! I know it's not the end of the world, but I'd be much happier if they could collect the eggs from both as I'm not likely to have many, due to my low AMH. 
We had a family thing this afternoon too, so I had to come home and get ready and head on out, when all I wanted to do was go to bed and stay there till next week!   
Only my mum and one sister know we're going through treatment at the minute as I felt too much pressure last time when everyone knew, so it was really hard putting on a brave face today. I was so glad to get home this evening!
Sorry, that turned into a bit of an essay! 
A tough day for both of us, patzbaz.   that we'll both feel more positive tomorrow and soon be back on track.   
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Och limbo I am sending you massive hugs huni. I am a bit brighter this evening but stressed about having to change things around etc but I will get over it 

As for your ovary being inaccessible I was told a similar thing on my first go but at ec the nurse put loads of pressure on my tummy and the dr was able to access ovary no bother. Keep the faith huni. What time were you in origin at?? I was there at 9


----------



## Limbo2

Thanks patzbaz,   


Glad you're feeling a bit brighter. It's hard when you have dates etc in your head and then have to rearrange everything. We get so fixed on those dates!! But it is stressful trying to fit appts in around work etc. and the slightest change throws us all off kilter.   


I'm trying not to worry too much about the ovary being inaccessible, as I was told that last time too and they managed to get at it. Dr Heasley has done all my scans up until now and hasn't mentioned it being inaccessible, but I saw Dr Tang this morning and it was him that told me the same last time too, so I'm blaming him! Lol. What will be will be! (My appt was 11.45, wasn't called until 12.20!   )
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Limbo that's a hell of a long time to wait huni. I would've been spitting chips!!

We just need to stay strong


----------



## smiling angel

Patbatz and limbo thinking of you both and praying you'll get your ec's with eggs. Jeez it's so tough x

Afm was at a wedding today am sooooooo fat. These steroids make my tummy look like I drink 10 pints a night. Couldn't wait to get home I drank sooooo much water. Anyways night all x


----------



## smiling angel

Morning girls how is everyone this morning? Hope this week is kind to us xx


----------



## Limbo2

Smiling angel, thanks for the thoughts & prayers!  How're you keeping? Hope you're doing ok. 


Patzbaz, how did you get on today?   things are moving on for you and you got better news today. Xx


Afm, had my scan this morning and am booked in for ec on Wednesday morning. The dr this morning was a bit more optimistic about being able to access both ovaries, so   that they do. Feeling a bit nervous now, but relieved too! 
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Limbo that's great news for you huni. Good luck for Wednesday huni hope you get lots of little eggies 

My news not so great follies too small for ec on Wednesday so it's now been moved to Friday depending on scan on Wednesday morning. I feel like the short protocol is turning into long protocol. I know dr is doing what's best but I feel so cheesed off!  Even more money shelled out today for drugs  with the money we are forking out it feels like we could've bought a nice new car at this stage. 

How is everyone else doing??  Better than me I hope!


----------



## smiling angel

C'mon patbatz follies grow or I'll kick your ass 

Great to hear your doc is more optimistic limbo xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks smiling. How are you doing sweetie?


----------



## Limbo2

Awk patzbaz, sorry to hear that    I was thinking about you all day and hoping you had got the go ahead for Wednesday. Sending you a big hug   
I hear you re the price of the drugs too, our bill for drugs alone was over £2000   
Hope those follies get their ass in gear!!
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks limbo. I feel so ****** off  but hopefully Wednesday will bring good news. How are you doing huni?


----------



## Limbo2

I'm sure you do, it's so hard when the goal posts are constantly moved on you. It already feels like our lives are on hold and to keep getting so close and then pushed back again must be so disheartening. My sister has had 7 ivf cycles (I know, brave woman!) and the same thing happened her a few times, dates changed etc and it was so gutting for her. I really feel for you.   


I'm doing ok, thanks. A bit tired and nauseous, but not bad overall. A bit lacking in positivity this time around but think that's only natural after a negative cycle   
We will both get there, though. We're just taking the scenic route   
Hang in there, it'll all be worth it. Xoxo


----------



## smiling angel

Morning ladies here's to a positive day x


----------



## patbaz

Loving the positivity smiling keep sending it my way please x


----------



## Limbo2

here's some more positivity patz! 

Hi smiling angel, hope you're good.  

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks limbo you've made me smile


----------



## smiling angel

Ladies here us some positivity: did a clear blue digital an hour ago and it says 3+!!!!!! So delighted as that means 5-6 weeks which is right in target    C'mon baby smiling!


----------



## patbaz

Aww great news smiling when's your scan??


----------



## smiling angel

My scan is next Wednesday May 28th. It was supposed to be June 5th but I asked for an earlier one as I start in the a Rotunda on June 9th and didn't want the two scans so close together so hoping it's not too early and that I see little heart beat


----------



## patbaz

Best of luck smiling xx


----------



## smiling angel

Very strong AF style pains this morning so am hoping that's baby / babies growing away (apparently the size of an orange pip right now). They are gone now and no blood  but you worry about everything! 

Sorry for me post. Have a great day all


----------



## patbaz

Smiling keep the faith huni and stay strong xx

AFM booked in for ec on Friday yay


----------



## smiling angel

Yippee patbatz follies that brilliant! I knew they could do it so well done!


----------



## gilly80

Good luck for friday Pat xxxxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Fantastic news pat  
Best of luck for Friday xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks smiling x

Gilly been reading your diary stay positive sweetie x

ICSI how are you doing pet??


----------



## gilly80

Thanks Pat, I'm trying my best.......


----------



## yellowhope

Good luck Patbaz for Friday


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Hey girls 

Thanks for asking pat not to bad! Having emotional moments! I went to the shop yday to buy gravy granules, forgot my purse n went out to the car n bawled my eyes out lol not good! 

Still feeling 50/50 weather or not my munchkins have snuggled in!

You all excited for Friday... Last injection would have been tonight for you then? Drug free day tomorrow then  
Thinking of you xx

Hi to everyone else... I'm on my phone n doing personals is somewhat of a disaster... I can just about work it anywY lol

Night night xxx


----------



## patbaz

Golly and yellowhope thanks so much for thinking of me ladies. Ec in the morning so fingers crossed for a good number of eggs 

Icsi I understand about forgetting everything. After my lap in November my head was a mess. I went to the shop for milk and landed in the shop having forgotten what I was there for  I got so upset but it's perfectly natural to feel that way huni. I am praying that your embies are snuggling in tight. 

I am feeling quite relaxed about ec tomorrow but feeling down in the dumps this evening. Feel bloated and full and tired. Roll on tomorrow to get these eggs out. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Limbo2

Good luck for tomorrow patbaz  
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks limbo. How are you doing chick?


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Best of luck tomorrow pat big hugs n prayers you'll be fine with loads a wee eggies!! Xx


----------



## patbaz

Cheers chick x


----------



## Limbo2

I'm feeling a bit rubbish, to be honest, Pat.   
Had egg collection yesterday and they retrieved 9 eggs. Found out this morning, though, that they hadn't all matured and, out of those that had, only 3 have fertilised.
I feel like our chances have really reduced and I'm terrified that the 3 we have won't make it to transfer  
I know it only takes 1 etc but just feeling very low today. 
Sorry for the 'down' post   
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Limbo I am sending you hugs. It's really crappy when things don't go according to plan. This tx has been a rollercoaster for me too. I know that everyone will be telling you it only takes 1 but it's no comfort when you are worried. I will say a prayer for your little embies huni x


----------



## Limbo2

Thanks, Pat. All prayers gratefully received!!  
Xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Hi limbo 

Sorry to read this is not result you were expecting I'm also saying wee prayers for you n really hope these embies pull through for you,
Start from today n eat Brazil nuts, people say 5 but eat as many as you can this is brill for implantation 

I know it's hard n a pain in the ass when people say this but stay positive 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Limbo2

Thanks for your support, icsi   


I've been eating Brazil nuts, walnuts and pineapple today! Anything that will help! 
I really need to get some positivity back for any embies going back in, will be listening to my zeta west at bedtime to get me back in the zone. 


Hope you're doing ok and still taking it easy. When's your otd? Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Good luck tomorrow patbatz can't wait to hear how you get on x

Limbo I ended up with 6 eggs, 3 fertilised and only 2 made it and I'm now bfp so it only takes one! I ate Brazil nuts everyday and drank pineapple juice (I was eating it but read it was bad for womb contracting so I stuck with the juice. I listened to Zita every day and am still listening to her and of course praying. Don't be down about how many eggs you have. If one of those turn into a baby in your arm in 9 months you won't mind x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Please god it works for you! What day is trNsfer or are you's playing it day by day until you see how the embies are? 

My otd isn't until next Thursday but I'm going for a beta tomorrow morning, we got the most feint line today on a test but I'm not getting excited just yet, all the symptons are there n I'm an emotional mess but I don't dare get excited until I see more proof! 
Fingers crossed, gosh it's such a tough journey isn't it!xx


----------



## Limbo2

Oh icsi,  that's fantastic! Fingers crossed this is your time   I'm so excited for you!   
We're having a 3 day transfer so should be Saturday but we'll get a call tomorrow from the embryologist to update us on the embies  

Smiling,  thanks so much, you have really made me feel better about everything. Think I'll give the pineapple a miss!  

Thanks girls,  I wasn't gonna  post, cos I didn't wanna bring any negativity, but you've all helped make me feel more positive.  
Xx


----------



## patbaz

ICSI I am quietly dancing for you. Lovely to get some positive news xx


----------



## smiling angel

Whoop! Fingers crossed icsi x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Good luck this morning pat  thinking of you n hope you get lots of eggies!!

Thanks folks.. Well I done another test this morning n I can safely say now it's a bfp 😃😃😃 so happy but still so nervous eakkkk xxx

Have a great day!!! Xx


----------



## patbaz

OMG you have made my day ICSI so happy for you. I pray you have a healthy 9 months. Fab news 

Off to origin say a prayer I get some nice eggs


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Thanks missy ❤❤

And you will do better than the Easter bunny lol go get yer eggies girly  

Good luck xx


----------



## smiling angel

So happy for you icsi! cONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

Best of luck patbatz x


----------



## patbaz

12 eggs girls not sure how many are mature will know better in the morning. Going for a snooze. Will catch up later


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Egggggggggcellent number of eggies 
Well done enjoy your snooze xx

Thankyou smiling angel  still quite can't beleive it xx


----------



## patbaz

What a pun ICSI it made me smile x


----------



## Limbo2

Big big congratulations icsi,    So delighted for you. 


Well done, Pat, great number of eggs! Hope you had a nice doze!


Hi smiling!    You doing ok? 


Afm, I'm up for transfer in the morning! Yayy! According to the embryologist this morning, 2 of the embryos had divided nicely, the other one hadn't, but that wasn't to say it wouldn't catch up throughout the day. So, fingers crossed, we will have 2 embies to transfer tomorrow.    Looking forward to having them back where they belong.   
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Yay great news limbo. Good luck for the morning x


----------



## Limbo2

Thanks Pat   
How're you feeling this evening missus? Xx


----------



## patbaz

Hey Limbo a little tender but nothing like last time so all good. A little nervous about the phonecall tomorrow. Just praying some eggs fertilise. How are you holding up??


----------



## Limbo2

That's good, glad you don't feel too bad. It's only natural to be nervous about the phone call, I'm sure there's lots of action going on in the lab tonight, though, and you'll have great fertilisation!    I'll be saying a wee prayer for you.   


I'm doing ok, thanks. I settled down a bit after hearing from the embryologist and am trying to be chilled and positive. I'm actually looking forward to tomorrow!   
Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Oh good luck girls to those dishes and loads of baby dust all over them xx

Afm am fine extremely tired today so had a nap. Still feeling very fat but I'll take anything that is sent to me to keep this baby / babies going xx


----------



## patbaz

Stay positive smiling. When's your nxt scan??


----------



## Limbo2

Smiling, take your tiredness as a positive sign that all is going well. Be kind to yourself & take it easy when you can.   Xx


----------



## smiling angel

My first scan is Wednesday pat. Am very nervous and excited. It's very early as I'll only be over 6 weeks so I mightn't see heart beat. 

Thanks limbo am hoping all if this is a good sign. Working all day tomorrow but will be checking in to see how ye are getting on xx


----------



## patbaz

Smiling that's great that scan is on Wednesday. You don't have long to wait until you see your little baba. I know that 6 weeks is early but you never know you might see a little heartbeat if it is too early will you get another early scan??


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies got the call this morning. All 12 eggs were mature enough to inject. So all were injected and 7 fertilised. So they are going under the embryo scope (£800 to do this) to see which embies are best for going back. So another waiting game until tomorrow's call which should give us an idea if we are going for transfer on Monday or Wednesday.  Part of me really wants to go to blast but the other part of me is petrified that they won't last that long. Keep us in your prayers x


----------



## smiling angel

Hey pat yes I've another scan on June 9th so hopefully if I don't see one on Wed I'll see it in June 9th but I REALLY want to see it on Wednesday    
Well done on fertilisation that's fab! My first 3 transfers were blasts and although I got preggers they only lasted a few days. These two are 3 day embies one 6 cell and one 7 cell and as far as I know I'm still preggers almost 6 weeks. I also used the embryos cope and the embryologist reckoned it was better to put them back I to their natural environment on day 3. So my point is don't lose heart and they'll tell you what's best x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks smiling x


----------



## Limbo2

Hi Patbaz, I'm sure you're over the moon, that's great news! We had signed up for the primovision too, but didn't have enough embryos in the end. I understand your fear but, as smiling says, put your trust in the clinic. They will only do what's best for you. And we will all keep praying!  

Smiling, I'm sure Wednesday can't come quick enough for you!  

Afm, I now have 2 wee embies tucked up inside! We even got to watch them being transferred, which was amazing! So lots of rest, tlc & positive thinking for the next 2 weeks! 
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Limbo congrats on being PUPO huni. I hope those little embies are snuggling in tight xx


----------



## Limbo2

Thanks pat. Xx


----------



## patbaz

Good news for me this morning ladies. All 7 of my little embies are dividing nicely so looks like a Wednesday transfer for me


----------



## Limbo2

Great news, Pat! It's all looking very positive for you   I'm sure you're a bit more settled now. Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Whooa!! Pats follies!!


----------



## patbaz

They're little embies now smiling


----------



## smiling angel

Jeez sorry pats embies what was I thinking! C'mon baby embies!


----------



## patbaz

x


----------



## smiling angel

How is everyone today?? Hope the embies are settling in well xx

Afm I just am counting down the minutes to tomorrow. This time tomorrow I'll have my answer on what is going on in there. Please God let things be ok xx   Just up out if bed. We took today off and I spent it in bed! I obviously needed it and tbh I could go back now except I wouldn't sleep tonight. Hope is all a good sign


----------



## patbaz

Of course it's a good sign huni x. Keep us posted xx

I am in for et in the morning at 11:45 so tomorrow I will be PUPO


----------



## Limbo2

Smiling and patbaz, I have everything crossed for you both for tomorrow. 
Great that you're so tired smiling, that can only be a good sign!  
Pat, will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope all goes well.  
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Ahh thanks limbo bricking it at the minute. Worries my little embies haven't survived. Keep us in your prayers x


----------



## Limbo2

That's perfectly natural, Pat. I felt the same the night before my transfer. But it sounds like you have some great embies there. Keep the faith, it'll all be fine  
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks huni x


----------



## smiling angel

Don't worry about your embies pat I've no doubt they will be sitting there turning blastie about now dying to get back into you! Are you putting one or two in? The very best if luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## patbaz

I have asked for two. I have always had two put back. If I am really honest I would let them put the all back. The way I see it one of them is bound to stick  but I don't think they would allow that lol 

How are you feeling smiling? Is tomorrow your scan ?


----------



## patbaz

Just read back good luck for scan tomorrow let is know how you get on xx


----------



## patbaz

Ok ladies I am home from clinic and I am now PUPO

It wasn't without drama though. Was asked to have a full bladder so I drank 1.5 litres of water. I lay down and the dr tried to scan my abdomen to see my womb for transfer and my bladder was quite empty. So everything delayed for another half hour so that I could drink more water. 

So back into the theatre and bladder was now full (so much so I nearly wet myself). So the dr then tried to get the catheter into my cervix. No joy. After several attempts he got the catheter in and decided to do a dummy transfer which went fine. He said that my womb is tilted very far forward but that is nothing to be concerned about it's just the way I am made. So a 15 min procedure ended up taking almost an hour including the extra 30 mins to drink more. 

I now have 2 blasts (1 grade Bb & 1 grade Bc) on board. I also got two for the freezer so absolutely delighted 

So feeling good now that I am home. DH took me for a lovely lunch and now I am sat on couch watching rubbish on tv 

I hope everyone else got on well 

Love 
Pat
xx


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats pat and now is your time to rest loads! 2 in so you just never know  

Afm....... Major news girls I had my scan and .......... 2 perfect heart beats!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We cannot believe it and are just over the moon with joy and excitement so thank you for all your thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## patbaz

OMG twins. Soooooo pleased for you smiling


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Evening ladies 

Eakkkk so much good news on here! Pat congrats him on being pupo  so happy for you! Enjoy the pampering of hubby 😊 lap it up.. It is now your time to keep the feet up n relax  ❤❤ 

Smiling I was absolutely thrilled to read your news on the other thread... Delighted for you guys it brought a year to my eye ❤❤ Xxx

Limbo how are you doing?

As for me, 
I had my first beta today after lots of attempts to get blood :/ pin cushion in the making lol... We were delighted to get the result back at 199 so because we r only 9 days past 3dt we don't know if it's a single or twin but I am just delighted to confirm that no matter what amount is in there, I am delighted they are snuggling in  
So happy but so tired n kind of grumpy not good for dh lol 

Lots of love n May our good news continue xxx


----------



## patbaz

Oh ICSI I have no words I am soooo excited for you. I am in tears as I type this. It's been a long road you so deserve this xx


----------



## smiling angel

Oh Icsi - CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is fantastic news and great HCG at 9+3! You must be over the moon and enjoy it all and take it all in and y best word of advice is try not to worry xxx

Thanks so much for the congrats girls - it means a lot. I'm sitting here with my little pictures beside me just still in shock xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Omg lol we are all like a wee bunch of emotional Sally's 

Pat make sure and eat Brazil nuts, even if it means me coming up from Dublin n feeding them to u myself 😃😃 

I really am praying you get to this stage

Oh jeez I'm like an emotional wreck here lol...

Must go b have a shower before corrie comes on n feed the stray yappy cat that's meowwing at my door 😄😄 

Talk soon lots of love xxx


----------



## patbaz

I feel like dancing for you ICSI. Ps I've already have my Brazil nuts this evening x


----------



## smiling angel

Icsi which clinic did you use in Dublin?

I ate Brazil nuts everyday but ate the ones with chocolate on them but spat out half the chocolate!!


----------



## Limbo2

Oh wow, it's all go on here today girls!! And all such happy, positive news - love it!!  

Smiling, I couldn't be happier for you, I'm soooo excited!  Twins are so special, one of my sisters has twin girls so I know how fantastic it is and what a pleasure they can be. Wishing you a wonderful, healthy pregnancy   

ICSI, big congratulations to you! I'm sure you're over the moon! Again, I hope you have a brilliant, healthy pregnancy  

Patbaz, congrats on being PUPO mrs!!  Sounds like you had it rough today, but you sound very upbeat and positive, so well done you!  And 2 frosties too, great stuff! 

Afm, 4dp3dt (almost 5dp3dt not that I'm counting   ) and I'm analysing every ache, twinge etc etc! Time's going sooo slow! But still munching my Brazil nuts too!  
Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Well you sound in great form on it limbo so hang in there. Hard bit to analyse all the twinges and you don't know if it's settling in or medication but I took each twinge as a positive sign and I kept saying every day 'I am pregnant, this is working.' That and listening to Zita's 2ww and praying of course!


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Morning ladies  

Aww limbo I don't think you will get past the analysing everything stage even when you do get your bfp... Jeez my only worry is I keep getting period like symptons but apart from that I feel confident enough, although in saying that, today is the day my witch should be here n I am over analysing getting emotional n being a grump lol so I don't think that bit changes lol!!

How are you feeling anyway? Glad to hear your happily munching on Brazil nuts, jeez us weemin are like walking promotion girls for these things lol 😀

Smiling angel, this time I actually went out to reprofit in Czech for treatment, I couldn't afford another unsuccessful cycle here in in Ireland.. I kept getting the same size fits all attitude n also ' your young it will happen'
22 grand later n still no further on I needed to hear a change of record lol so took the plunge n off we went! Best choice I've ever made n not just because I'm pregnant, financially emotionally n over all relaxing because I was in a different country  

Anyway.  None of us ladies on here need to ever go there again cause we are all happily expecting ❤❤❤

I have my 2 year old nephew all this weekend, can't wait, he can be my little distraction, getting my second beta tmora so looking forwTd to that too  

Jeez I fairly do rabble on so I'm going to bid you's a nice day n no doubt I'll be back on soon  

Much love xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Wishing you a nice day today ladies. Pat how are you feeling? Hope their snuggling in xx

Icsi I went to the new clinic beacon care. I was in the hari previously. Beacon is so much better, much less busy and you are not looking at a million baby pictures all over the walls! Beacon was very expensive but it wirked and you can see what the extra money oats for!

We were thinking of surrogacy in India if this didn't work but hopefully I'll have 2 healthy babies in my arms in Decrmber xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi smiling how are you and your twinnies doing?

I am ok just analysing every little twinge - you know the drill 

Happy Friday everyone x


----------



## smiling angel

I'm ok pat. Really bad migraine all day but was stressed at work. Also very constipated so just took some fybogel. I think twinnes are doing good I definitely got stuff going on in my tummy anyway so hope it's all good xx


----------



## patbaz

Lovely to hear good news smiling sorry to hear about migraine and constipation issues. Look after yourself huni x


----------



## smiling angel

How is everyone feeling this morning girls? I'm fine. Still slight feeling in the tummy but nothing else really to report. Sometimes I do wish I'd more symptoms but then speaking with a friend yesterday about her pregnancy had had no nausea or any symptoms to report and she has 2 kids. Just thought with expecting twins I'd feel much more but maybe it's early days. Can't wait for my next scan (Thursday)

How is everyone else?


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Good morning ladies 

Sorry for not posting, I do read but never find the time to plonk my bottom down n write lol

How's the little embies snuggling in pat n limbo? Any weird feelings are anything going on? How the 2ww isn't dragging.. 

Limbo when is your otd?

Smiling angel I sympathise with you, I too have constipation n it is quite annoying this is way to much info but I have internal piles when I get constipated n when I go, my back door bleeds :/ sorry about that, so you can imagine my fright when I saw blood the 1st 2nd time :/ but I'm totally used to it now unfortunately!

I too haven't any major symptons, only that, tiredness n sore boobies now n again I suppose we should count ourselves lucky xx

I had my second beta on Friday n it more than doubled from Wednesday ... 1st beta was 199 n the 2nd was 445 so we were absolutely delighted! 
Can't wait for the scan now, I'm trying my darndest to wait until 7 weeks (I think) lol... 

I have had my 2 year old nephew all weekend n by joe am I glad to see this morning lol he's as good as gold but my goodness I'd need to be drinking redbull by the dozen to keep up with him lol 
Safe to say I neither had redbull n my poor other half had the pleasure of running after him lol but that made me exhausted watching lol 

Anyways,
Happy Sunday n I hope everyone is well

Have a nice day n chat soon xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi smiling and ICSI I am struggling with the 2ww tbh. I have no symptoms at all apart fom the ones I had before et so that's the cyclogest and even that's not as strong as it was so feeling a bit deflated. Dh is taking me out to the cinema this afternoon to pass some time. I feel like I have been PUPO for 3weeks at this stage not 4 days. Going nuts!!

Limbo huni how are you getting on?? Any symptoms to report?


----------



## Limbo2

Hi ladies!

Good to hear you're both doing well, smiling and ICSI, I'm sure yous can't wait until your scans.  

Pat, I feel your pain - this 2ww is killing me  
I'm swinging between thinking it's all over to feeling very positive and just wish I knew one way or the other. I really do think this is the hardest bit of all. The waiting  .
My otd isn't until next Sunday, the 8th. I had an awful day yesterday. On my last cycle I only made it to 6 days past transfer before I started to spot, which led to full on bleeding by day 9. So I really wanted to get past Friday (6dpt), it was a bit of a milestone for me. Got past Friday, felt great! Yesterday morning I had a tiny bit of blood when wiping (tmi) & then quite strong af pains and I completely lost it. Cried all day, was convinced it was over etc etc. I had had cramps all week, but not like this, although no more blood. Last night the pains eased off, woke up this morning and no cramps, no blood! Felt so positive again. Until this evening. I have a few cramps again and bit more blood when wiping. 
I just don't know what to think. I have also had other symptoms, my boobs are really firm, waves of nausea, a stitch like pain on my left hand side one day (which can apparently be a good sign  ) light headedness and extreme tiredness which hits each afternoon about 4pm. Some days I've had to just lie down, the tiredness is so bad. It's so hard to know what are good signs, what are bad, what's due to the cyclogest? It really is a head melt  I have a feeling I'm not going to get to test day this time, either.

Sorry for rambling, girls. Do any of you have any advice, words of wisdom? When do you think would be the earliest I could test? 
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Hey limbo did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer? Bleed sounds like implantation huni x


----------



## patbaz

I saved  this from my last tx it might be of use

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing  
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining. 
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining. 
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining.  
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.    
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.    
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.

This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day.  
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining. 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.  
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining.  
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.  
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.  
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.  
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT. 

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Limbo2

Hi Pat,
It was a 3 day transfer. 
Thanks for the chart, I had actually saved it from my last cycle too! Lol. Swore I wasn't gonna use it this time but of course have been checking every day   
I wondered about implantation bleeding but thought that happened before day 7/8? 
Xx


----------



## patbaz

It really all depends on the embryo you could have a late implanter esp if it was FET. Is this tx FET for you or fresh??  The whole 2ww thing is seriously crappy. 

I have no symptoms that I didn't have before et but (.)(.) are really very sore this evening. Praying and hoping for any signs at all. Can't wait til the 10th. When do you test?


----------



## Limbo2

This was a fresh cycle. Yeah, hopefully a wee late implanter    I just need to keep thinking positively. 


Well, that's a good sign for you this evening! It's a positive sign that you weren't already feeling that before now,   your wee embies are all snuggled up in there! I think no signs or symptoms are a good thing, because most women wouldn't be feeling anything at this stage anyway. Will you hold out to test day?
Mine is next Sunday, the 8th. 
Xx


----------



## patbaz

I have promised dh I will wait til otd. I am in Donegal next weekend so I won't be able to test and if it was a bfn it would ruin the weekend for me. Plus dh staying at home and I need him to be near positive or negative. 

Will you make it til otd?


----------



## Limbo2

I'm not too sure. We haven't even discussed what we'll do because I don't think either of us can think that far ahead! After bleeding early last time we're just taking it a day at a time. I reckon it will be before Sunday, though, because we're going to our wee niece's birthday party that day and all my family will be there. If it's bad news I don't think I could face going and I'm very close to her so wouldn't want to miss it. Maybe Saturday so dh will be off work. Like you, I need him to be with me! The poor men, I feel so sorry for them too!


----------



## patbaz

Yeah my dh has already told me that he knows he will be the one that has to pick up the pieces if this doesn't work!!


----------



## Limbo2

Nobody ever thinks of them in all this. They must be demented worrying about us and then worrying what to do if it doesn't work! When I was in such a state yesterday he just sat staring at me and then I got angry and said don't just sit there, do something! Bless him, I don't know what I wanted him to do!   
Ah well, as he says, we go through the hard part and it's up to them to pick up the pieces, if need be. Hopefully this time they'll both get off scot free and be celebrating happy news with us instead of mopping up tears! 
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Hear hear limbo. Let's get the pma going


----------



## smiling angel

Hope everyone has a positive day today girlies. Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Ok girls how are ye doing? Very quiet on here so hope all is ok. I won't complain of no nausea again as I had it all day! Really hope my twinnies are ok and really looking forward to scan in Thursday. 

Pat are you going  to wait to OTD to test?


----------



## patbaz

Yeah smiling waiting  til otd this time as I want to stay pg as long as possible. I have had a few very rough days over the last few days as all my symptoms have disappeared and I am feeling very low doesn't look like it's going to be 5th time lucky for me


----------



## smiling angel

Pat my symptoms completely disappeared in the second week and I know when I was cycling with others it happened most of us. They came back a few days later so try not to worry. Also a lot of the symptoms can be from the medications. Hope you'll be ok x


----------



## patbaz

Thanks smiling whatever happens I know I will be fine because I have a fab dh


----------



## smiling angel

Dido on that Pat DH is my world x


----------



## Limbo2

Hello ladies, how are you all?


So, no good news from me, I'm afraid    
The spotting I was having gradually got heavier and, whilst it wasn't as heavy as my usual af and only lasted a couple of days, it was too much of a bleed to be ok. 
I tested yday morning (11dp3dt), which is the first day hcg should be detectable, and bfn, as I already knew. Stupidly, I will still test on Sunday, just to put my mind at ease    but I know it's all over for us. I'm devastated.


Do you girls think I should just stop the pessaries now? Part of me feels it's silly, I know I'm not pregnant, but a small part of me is hoping for a miracle on Sunday and feel like I should see it through to the end    I think the fact that I still feel sick, light headed and really tired is just melting my head   


Smiling and ICSI, the very best of luck with your pregnancies, I hope you both enjoy every moment! (ICSI, I may pick your brain at some point about cycling abroad, if that's ok?)


Pat, I still have absolutely everything crossed for you, girl! I really hope this is your time and can't wait to read your good news! Hang in there, I know how hard the 2ww is. Good luck.   
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Limbo huni I am so sorry that you got a bfn today but I would keep going with the pesseries until Sunday huni because you never know. 

I have zero symptoms today so I think it's probably all over for me too. I should be able to test tomorrow but going to hold out until otd on Tuesday because I promised dh I would but don't feel pg. 

Hold out until Sunday babe - you just never know x


----------



## Limbo2

Thanks pat, I think I will keep on with the pessaries, just incase, even though I know deep down it's over.   


Don't be too despondent about no symptoms, I think that can be a good sign. Lots of women who are pregnant naturally wouldn't have symptoms at this stage either, so you have every chance of a positive result on Tuesday. I'm sure the time is dragging for you, but you're nearly there! 
   hard for you. Xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks huni. It's really rubbish that anyone has to go through this. It's so unfair. But whatever happens life goes on and although my heart will be broken I will be ok and you will too x


----------



## Limbo2

It really is so unfair but, like you say, life does go on. 
There's always someone worse off and we need to be thankful for what we have, no matter how hard that is. Xx


----------



## patbaz

I agree 100% you are never sent more than you can cope with


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Oh limbo
I am so sorry to read this  I'm praying there is a glimmer of hope for summer
Please try n remain as positive but I know that's easier said than done!!

Please 'pickle my head' I will only be too pleased to tell you every detail about cycling abroad or if it made it easier to do so over a coffee feel free  please just ask anytime, we are all here for you Hun!xxx

Pat can you catch yourself on about having no symptons ya rascal ... Baby could be snuggled already so keep positive dya hear!! Xxx

Sorry I feel bad even talking about me at this stage but I have my scan on Tuesday il only be 6wks 2 days so might not see a heartbeat yet but I'm excited  

Staying hopeful for you guys m sending love n hugs xxx


----------



## patbaz

ICSI that's so exciting. Your scan is on my otd hopefully it's a lucky day not just for you but for me too x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

Fingers x'd pat I'm Gona day extra wee prayers now knowing that  ❤❤ Xx


----------



## Limbo2

Thanks ICSI, you're all so supportive & I really appreciate it.   
Me and dh are going to take a bit of time out before deciding where we go from here, but I know that I definitely won't be cycling here in N.I again, it really is 'one size fits all', unfortunately    So you'll be hearing from me at some point!   
And don't you dare feel sorry for talking about yourself! You absolutely deserve to be enjoying your good news and I really hope you see that little heartbeat on Tuesday    You must be so excited, enjoy every minute. You deserve it. 
Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Oh limbo I'm so sorry to hear about your bleed it's all ****e. Only flight thing I would say though is when I was cycling one if the girls tested on her OTD and got a bfn. Her DH was convinced she was pregnant and made her to a test the next day one day after and she got a bfp. I'm not trying to give false hope either but you just never know so for the sake of it keep up the pessaries just in case. I truly hope things change for you. 

Icsi I commented on the other thread about what hospital I'm using. Icsi I was only 6w+1 and got my heart beats but having said that if it's too early at least you will your sac and you could get another a week later.

Pat please stay strong you started this thread and we are all routing for you. If you can wait till OTD then fair play to you. Really hoping Tuesday is a lucky day for both you and Icsi  

Afm in had my second scan yesterday and my babies are doing great they have grown loads and hearts beating nice and fast. Start with my hospital now on Monday so am looking forward to that x


----------



## patbaz

Smiling that's great news on your precious cargo. You can relax a little now


----------



## smiling angel

Morning ladies how are ye doing? 

Icsi are you all set for your scan tomorrow?

Pat your test is tomorrow isn't it - how are you feeling?

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Aww smiling I am absolutely bricking it. I wanted to test this morning but dh said to wait til tomorrow. I honestly don't know what the outcome will be. I am positive one minute and negative the next. The 2ww (or 18 days in my case) sucks


----------



## Limbo2

Pat, just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. I really hope this is your time   Hope you're ok this evening, I feel really nervous for you, so god knows how you feel!   


ICSI, I'm sure you're excited about your scan tomorrow, enjoy every minute of it!   


Smiling, great news about your 2nd scan, hope you got on ok at the hospital today.   
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Limbo thanks huni actually sitting here in tears most of the evening. I am so emotional I didn't realise how much of myself I had invested in this. So thanks for your thoughts and prayers they mean a lot x


----------



## Limbo2

Ah, Pat! Wish I could give you a big hug   
This is such an immense process and you can't help but live and breathe it, it becomes your whole life. No matter how hard you try not to let it take over, it does. 
I feel quite lost now that it's all over, I don't know what to do with myself  


Not long now until you can test and come back on here and tell us all your good news.   
Xx


----------



## patbaz

Aww limbo sending you some massive hugs huni I've been where you are and it's really crappy xx


----------



## smiling angel

Thinking of you girls and hope you are both ok xx


----------



## patbaz

Ok I know that it's stupid o clock but after waking up and trying to hold off peeing until later (my bladder was about to burst). I did my test. I used the clinic test ( which are rubbish) because I knew that I was going to see a BFN but 3 tests later I am quietly whispering that it's a   

Clinic test showed up with a feint line so I did a first response and both the control and pregnancy line came up at the same time. I also did a clear blue digital and it says 2-3 weeks pregnant. I just can't believe it. Thank you all so much for your help and support this last few weeks. 

Pat


----------



## gilly80

Pat I am over the moon for you, congratulations chum, enjoy the next happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks gilly I am praying that pip and squeak stay with us this time  I do feel different this tx but again not sure if that's because I have done everything differently and working the whole way through. But I am cautiously optimistic


----------



## smiling angel

Yippee, yes, yes, yippee, Thank God and all the angels, whoop whoop whoop Absolutely brilliant news patbatz!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations! You must be just over the moon. Oh enjoy this so much. I was so worried for you as you really thought you'd see a bfn. Just brilliant news. What does your DH say and have you been in touch with your clinic? The fact you have seen 2-3 weeks means you might have twins on board also!! So happy for you x


----------



## patbaz

Aww thanks smiling I was onece told by a fortune teller that I would have twins lol but I am 4+4 today so the digital is saying 4-5 weeks which would be bang on. I also got bloods done this morning by gp. Told a little lie and said that consultant requested them so I go back on Friday morning for another one so hoping for good numbers. What was your beta smiling?


----------



## duckybun

Sorry for gate dashing your thread ladies but I couldn't help it! Patbaz!!!!!!!               

Yay! Soo happy for you and dh Hun, long deserved  

X
Ducky


----------



## Sparkleheart

I've been following you too Patbaz!!! Biggest congrats, sooooo pleased for you!! X


----------



## patbaz

Ladies thank you so much. I feel very different this time from the last BFP so I am cautiously optimistic. I am terrified that I am gonna wake up and find out this has been a dream. But four different test brands can't a all be wrong can they? I have a scan now booked for 27th and I should be exactly 7 weeks so another 2.5 week wait lol  the craziness never ends .)


----------



## smiling angel

Hey pat at 13dp3dt I was 625 and at 15dp3dt I was 1323! There is a good thread called waiting for early scans but your edd please God will be in Feb so I'll also see you on that thread (jam feb 2015) when you are ready for it! Just all great x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

How come I haven't read this earlier? 

Yippeeeeeee pat I'm absolutely delighted for you Hun on your bfp 
❤❤❤❤❤❤ fantastic news!! Sounds like twinnies onboard!!! Xxxx
So happy for you guys xxx

Limbo n smiling how are you's doing??

Afm
We had our scan today n I am a bit deflated  I thought we were 6wks 2 days n the doc said we were only 5+4  we have a teeny wee sac but won't see a hb for maybe another 2 wks! A bit sad when I should be happy :/ the doc in Czech said this is good though n I also have an enlarged ovary so that is also good...

Gosh does the worrying ever stop? 

Have a nice evening ladies xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks icsi quietly dancing  sounds like your scan was a bit early. Have you been given another date for a scan?


----------



## Boo333

Pat I'm so pleased for you. Fantastic news!


----------



## patbaz

Boo thanks huni. How's the little one doing?  Are you an exhausted mummy?


----------



## Limbo2

Big big congratulations, Pat!  
I'm absolutely delighted for you, I'm actually close to tears! I knew it had worked for you, I was sure of it!
Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy. Enjoy every moment.  
Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Oh that's a pity icsi. Can you get a scan in a week? I has one at 6w+1 so if you had one in a week at 6w+4 you might see your heart beat and save the long wait?


----------



## Cather1ne

Massive congrats Pat. Been keeping a wee eye out on your progress. Only weeks to the school hols xx


----------



## patbaz

Hey Catherine long time no hear. How are you doing babe?? Thanks for the kind wishes. It's still early days but feel different this time. I just hope it sticks


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Patbaz-Congratulations Honey on the BFP- Great news and I'm delighted for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## patbaz

Ahh thanks yellowhope. It's still early days but I am optimistic this time. I am a POAS addicted at this stage . How are you doing huni??


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz

Am delighted for you. Congratulations! ! 

Katie


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Katie. How are you doing huni??


----------



## Katie789

Pat I am great thanks. My little twins are now a big bad one and into everything! I will be watching out to see how you get on x


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me jumping on to the thread. I haven't been on for a while. Well since our first cycle failed in December. 

But this morning after an excellent cycle with Origin we have our first ever BFP!!!!  Never thought I'd be typing that. 

Will post more later - need sleep (been awake since 3:30am)!!!

Take care all
Fifij


----------



## patbaz

Fifi a huge congratulations huni. I was in origin too. I bet you are over the moon xx


----------



## Fifij250910

Still can't believe it patz!! Congrats to you too!! I was really impressed with Origin!!


----------



## patbaz

Yeah after the RFC I was really disheartened but have to say the staff in origin are lovely


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Pat,

Everything crossed for you that things work out.

All is great with me thanks. My little man is almost a year now. I am back into work for a week and then the summer hols  

Very best wishes,

Cxx


----------



## patbaz

Can't believe he is almost one. I am so looking forward to the simmer hols we don't finish until the 30th though


----------



## Cather1ne

We finish on Friday but I am marking exam papers so have to do some serious time management!

Great you have the summer to relax Pat and give this wee fighter the best chance xxx


----------



## patbaz

You're a good one marking exams I just couldn't be bothered lol


----------

